# I hate people... Car park ding / meteor crater in passenger door...



## flat4matt (Jan 29, 2014)

How the hell someone can do this and walk away I have no idea... But hopefully someone can point me in the direction of a good PDR guy near Preston?

:wall:


----------



## flat4matt (Jan 29, 2014)

Managed to get rid of most of the scratches with the polisher but the dent is awful :doublesho


----------



## flat4matt (Jan 29, 2014)

On the plus side it did make me pop my posting cherry... So hello there! :wave:


----------



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

not entirely sure how far you are from Manchester.. but gary hardy at dents-b-gone is really good at what he does.. very nice guy too. sure he could sort you out if your not to far


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

That'll come out with the right pdr tech on it and heat to prevent the paint cracking...


----------



## ActionTracked (Mar 15, 2016)

Unfortunately not everyone has the same common courtesy for other peoples property as we do, and no matter how hard you try to park to give the best chance of returning to your car not looking like that old Peugeot 206 advert with the elephant in India it just doesn't seem to happen. :wall:


----------



## ActionTracked (Mar 15, 2016)

Also I'd like to add..welcome!


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

Happened to me on the way back from picking a brand new car up wife decided she neede to go to Asda and I parked away from all other cars and came back to a car either side, I had a quick look and never noticed the dent until I got home. Not being sexist but I have noticed woman use another car as a guide to park instead of trying to get between two white lines


----------



## smw (Mar 16, 2016)

I feel your pain. My work van (2010 Caddy Maxi) has got around 6 or 7 dents from people hitting it over the past 4 years. 1 of them is huge right in the middle of the o/s sliding door. It happened a while back and I've just been quoted £250 to have it sorted. The dent is about 4" in diameter and has a gouge right down to the metal. Guess how many people left me notes with their details. I'll give you a clue....its ZERO!


----------



## flat4matt (Jan 29, 2014)

Cheers guys, I've sent Gary a message, fingers crossed..

Guess I've been lucky up until now, I pick up the odd parking mark but they've always been minor paint marks (sortable with a polisher) but never anything like this. 

At least it's not brand new, it's 12 years old now and I bought it based on how straight it was, first week I had it someone scuffed the front corner, ive polished out about a ding a month so far... some people eh?


----------



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

good stuff. im sure he will sort that for you  tell him paul from Scotland put you in touch lol :driver:


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I've used these guys in Bolton
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=344043&highlight=Bolton


----------



## flat4matt (Jan 29, 2014)

HEADPHONES said:


> I've used these guys in Bolton
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=344043&highlight=Bolton


Cheers I'll give them a shout, can't bear to look at the side of the Zed at the mo


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

And they wonder why double parking, I keep saying if each of the other persons in the world cared for their property then we would all park inches from each other withou harm.
Unfortunatly some people drive a farm... And care for nothing but their self awful kind makes us MAD!D!D!D.
I hope you fix it soon and be satisfied good luck mate.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Thankfully it's on the door and not rear wing.
Easier to get to.
I saw them take out massive dents as well as dings.
Truly amazing to watch..
Are you on 350z-uk ?

.......forget that question. Just found you on the OC with the same username.
Getting the dings sorted is probably the best £50 I've spent on the Zed.
Good luck.
Happy Zedding :thumbs:


----------



## flat4matt (Jan 29, 2014)

Well I'm at a wedding all weekend so it'll have to wear it's battle scars for another week, I'll post some pics up of the fix as soon as is done 

I am on 350z-uk but I'm more of a forum lurker than active member these days as I don't have as much spare time, what I do have is generally spent tinkering with the four cars (3 are mine plus the wife's!) and keeping up to date on the resulting forums (volkszone, FDUK, 350z-uk and now Audi-sport!)... I'm currently sat with two of them in bits and recently the 350z gets played with more than it should as its meant to be the standard daily...


----------

